
Ask HN: What is your hustle, how you started? - throwawayt856
I tried to make online income by producing YT videos, blogging, and affiliate sites, but all failed. I am over 30 and I do not know much except building simple static sites. What should I be doing to bring my career on track?
======
superflit
OK.

I had a friend in a similar situation to yours.

Very smart guy that was able to get a PS file or Adobe Illustrator and create
an HTML with all details.

My friend always took the coding part as "not for him," or he did not like it
as he says.

So once in a big Javascript conference, I was talking with one of the big guys
of the conference, and He knew my friend, and we both got talking:

"L. is very good. He should learn a little javascript and bang! Make money,
real money".

Then once I meet my Friend L on a BBQ I had to say in front of his wife:

"L. Look everybody likes your work can you stop resisting and make an effort
to code javascript. _No big things, just small front-end stuff._ Stop
complaining and saying no. If I am wrong, you can say: "Superflit is wrong and
gave sh*t advice."

Three months later, he is earning 2x. After one year, 3x.

The guy who knows HTML and all Dom/browser stuff. When it learns javascript is
like a person riding a JetPack. Sure the first fly will be bumpy, but now he
really can fly.

Then please: Learn one framework + jquery — something like React or Vue.

Make an effort to learn and create a portfolio.

If, in two months, nothing changes with real effort, send me an email telling
me I did send you bad advice.

If the opposite: you earn more money or get a better job, you send me an
e-mail with only "Thanks, bro."

~~~
anon9001
This is right. You probably can skip learning jquery these days and just work
on React. Other than that, exactly right.

~~~
vcoelho
I'd recommend Vue. JSX is great but felt alien to me, who was coming from HTML
+ JQuery. And then you have no consensus on how to write CSS, and inline
styles is still an abomination to me.

------
matt_the_bass
I’ve been making wordclocks as gifts for people. It started as a challenge
after seeing a wordclock on hackaday. Since making my first one, lots of
people said I should sell them. I’ve since refined the design and have
recently started promoting them[1]. My wife and I have a goal of selling 1-2
month. So no big hustle yet, but hopefully it will be.

A pleasant side effect is that my kids are really excited about making things
with me.

[1] [http://www.finewordclocks.com](http://www.finewordclocks.com)

~~~
WheelsAtLarge
When you pay such a large premium for a clock you want a few things to
standout the beauty of the product, the story behind the artist and how rare
it is. When a buyer shows their home they want to highlight an item so it
better have a story they can tell.

I've seen crafts people sell their art at a large premium by making limited
editions and numbering them. Also market yourself as an artist, be creative.
Define your story not the product. The artist story is so much more important.
Since the clocks are handmade think about making one of a kind clocks that
will sell at a premium.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Thanks for taking the time to look at my clocks and provide some feedback.

Yes, the current design is a limited edition.

I agree, I’d like to talk more about my story.

Thanks for the suggestions!

------
tmaly
I can't offer much advice, but I would suggest looking to provide value to
people.

When you produced YT videos, how did you choose the topic?

What informed your decision?

------
zapperdapper
Your income is mostly a function of the value you create and deliver. It could
be you were not creating or delivering enough value. You say you can create
static sites? That's a good start if you know HTML+CSS. Why not as a next step
learn JavaScript on the side and take it from there?

